# [Q] Error while compiling AOKP- Galaxy Tab 2 P3110 (Help needed)



## arunmcops (Jan 23, 2012)

```
PLATFORM_VERSION_CODENAME=REL<br />
PLATFORM_VERSION=4.2.2<br />
TARGET_PRODUCT=aokp_p3110<br />
TARGET_BUILD_VARIANT=userdebug<br />
TARGET_BUILD_TYPE=release<br />
TARGET_BUILD_APPS=<br />
TARGET_ARCH=arm<br />
TARGET_ARCH_VARIANT=armv7-a-neon<br />
HOST_ARCH=x86<br />
HOST_OS=linux<br />
HOST_OS_EXTRA=Linux-3.5.0-17-generic-x86_64-with-LinuxMint-14-nadia<br />
HOST_BUILD_TYPE=release<br />
BUILD_ID=JDQ39<br />
OUT_DIR=/home/arun/aokp/out<br />
============================================<br />
Checking build tools versions...<br />
grep: /bltsville/gcbv/version.h: No such file or directory<br />
ls: cannot access /bltsville/ticpu/lib/android/libbltsville_*.*.so: No such file or directory<br />
build/core/base_rules.mk:130: *** device/samsung/p3100/power: MODULE.TARGET.SHARED_LIBRARIES.power.piranha already defined by device/samsung/omap4-common/libpower.  Stop.<br />
```
Contents of both files...

OMAP4-Common/libpower

```
LOCAL_PATH := $(call my-dir)<br />
<br />
include $(CLEAR_VARS)<br />
<br />
LOCAL_MODULE := power.$(TARGET_BOOTLOADER_BOARD_NAME)<br />
LOCAL_MODULE_PATH := $(TARGET_OUT_SHARED_LIBRARIES)/hw<br />
LOCAL_SRC_FILES := power.c<br />
#LOCAL_SHARED_LIBRARIES := liblog<br />
#LOCAL_MODULE_TAGS := optional<br />
<br />
include $(BUILD_SHARED_LIBRARY)
```
P3100/power


```
LOCAL_PATH := $(call my-dir)<br />
<br />
# HAL module implemenation stored in<br />
# hw/<POWERS_HARDWARE_MODULE_ID>.<ro.hardware>.so<br />
include $(CLEAR_VARS)<br />
<br />
LOCAL_MODULE_PATH := $(TARGET_OUT_SHARED_LIBRARIES)/hw<br />
LOCAL_SHARED_LIBRARIES := liblog libcutils<br />
LOCAL_SRC_FILES := power_piranha.c<br />
LOCAL_MODULE := power.piranha<br />
LOCAL_MODULE_TAGS := optional<br />
include $(BUILD_SHARED_LIBRARY)
```
Solution needed urgently please..


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Dump this line: LOCAL_MODULE := power.piranha
In P3100/power


----------

